# amazing tank!!!!!! to die for!



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

i wish to have a tank like that someday and all those fish!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The fish are beautiful but the tank looks too small for that number of large fish and not a big fan of completely bare tanks.


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice collection of beautiful fish but like seahorse_fanatic, it looks more like a holding tank than an aquarium. The decor makes all the difference. The only time my aeo moves that much is when its feeding time or he's got an attitide problem (usually when I change something in our routine).


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

yeah the fish are amazing 

i love bare tanks 

the tanks kinda small but in asia there not allowed to have big tanks so they have commons in smaller ones its pretty common reason why i know this im on a singapore arowana site LOL


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it looks great, but definitely too small in the long term. I think for rare fish like that, bare is the way to go. Easier maintenance, and the fish are what are being displayed so why detract from them? 

Beautiful dats.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

here is 2 tanks to die for


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> here is 2 tanks to die for


Beautiful. Those tetra behave so naturally schooling together in a large tank. I have suggest this to many customers of mine many times, the larger the tank, the smaller the fish to put in. Prime example... much more interesting than only a few fish in a bare tank in my opinion.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, if you like aros and want to keep them you aren't going to put them into an ADA tank :lol:

That being said, I prefer ADA/biotype/community tanks over MFKing as well.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I wish I had room for a huge tank. Gotta live with my little 45g for now haha.  that huge ADA tank is spectacular.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Is this a dream tank thread now? 

This guys has always been amazing, he goes by the moniker "Energy" on forums...it was a 1700 gallon reef (which was incredible) but he converted it into a 1700 gallon vivarium which is even more incredible. Self sustaining eco system for the dart frogs and has a water portion with stingrays and random SA fish. Most recent update he added TWO.Xanthic.Gars. *faints*


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> here is 2 tanks to die for


You mean to DIVE for  Oh, our we mean die trying to pay for them 

I don't mind setting them up, OMG the maintenance (diving) that would take!

Some good ideas for the 180g coming up though


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

heres some more amazing fishys lol


----------

